# Honda Fourtrax 300 brake problem



## southwind (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a '92 300 fourtrax that as I was pulling off yesterday, when I reached about 5 miles an hour the rear brakes suddenly locked down.  I mean they are locked.  I loosened the cable adjustment and even tried to knock the lever back with a hammer to no avail.  Any suggestions?  I know I will probably have to take it to a shop for repair, but it kinda needs to roll to get it there.  Any good 4 wheeler mechanics around within 40-50 miles of Milledgeville?
Tim


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 1, 2010)

If you weren't able to free the brakes up by tapping on the lever and they locked up suddenly but everything was working fine before, chances are real good that the brake shoe linings have come loose from the shoe and are jammed against the drum. It's pretty common on 4 wheelers that are put away wet.

You can eventually get the drum off with a lot of patience, prying back and forth and a huge amount of cussing. It's no fun, trust me.

You can use a floor jack under the rear end to move it around. A dolly will work too. Tie down straps hooked to the jack or dolly will help hold the contraption together and plan on getting a buddy to help.


----------



## funderburkjason (Feb 1, 2010)

We had a 94 fourtrax that i thought the brakes locked up on and when i got into it i found out that it was the rearend locked down. I rebuilt it for less than 200 dollars but that has been sevral years ago.


----------



## southwind (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys...yes it has been put up wet in its younger days but I removed the plug years ago so if water got in, which it did many times, it would have a way out and be able to dry. I haven't been in deep water in several years now.   As far as the rear end locking up, I don't think it is...hope not anyway.  Wouldn't I still be able to move the hub lever.   The left hand brake lever is so tight I can't even pull it in far enough to get it in reverse.


----------



## Trigabby (Feb 2, 2010)

You removed the plug?  From the rear differential?

I thought that's where you added/or drained the diff. fluid at...  My '97 fourtrax, I thought I was having brake issues with so I purchase and replaced the rear brakes...  The ones I pulled out looked brand new.


----------



## Davis31052 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm about 10 miles west of Macon and can help you out if you wanna drive that far.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Trigabby said:


> You removed the plug?  From the rear differential?
> 
> I thought that's where you added/or drained the diff. fluid at...  My '97 fourtrax, I thought I was having brake issues with so I purchase and replaced the rear brakes...  The ones I pulled out looked brand new.



I'm pretty sure he's talking about the rubber plug on the brake drum you remove to adjust the brakes, not a good idea to ride it like that either though.

If he removed the drain plug for the rear end oil and it lasted several years with no lube somebody will be contacting him soon to market that miracle oil.


----------



## Trigabby (Feb 3, 2010)

Backlasher82 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's talking about the rubber plug on the brake drum you remove to adjust the brakes, not a good idea to ride it like that either though.
> 
> If he removed the drain plug for the rear end oil and it lasted several years with no lube somebody will be contacting him soon to market that miracle oil.



  That's what I was thinking!


----------



## southwind (Feb 3, 2010)

yea I'm talkin the plug from the brake drum. gimmie some credit!  I did get it to go in reverse after taking the cable loose and got the shoes to release enough for me to back it down under the shed. 

I think i'm gonna need a mechanic that knows the deal tho.
Tim


----------

